# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung: Frostmourne PvP Allianz



## Powdy (7. März 2012)

Biete Rolle der Auferstehung auf Frostmourne für die Allianz

Einfach Pm an mich.
Helfe auch gerne weiter und bin relativ oft on.


----------

